# Finishing off bullnose ?



## Threecats (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey folks. Gutted bath room and pink tub is gone! I have a question on how to finish the gap in bullnose trim. I am installing bull nose around the tub surround. If you can picture this, if you are looking at the tub, on the right side you will be looking at the rounded edge of the bullnose where the partition is between the tub and closet. So what you will see straight on is a gap that will probably end up about 3/16 inch or so with the thin set.

I know I can get laticrete caulk to match the grout I will be using but I think even the best caulk job will just look wrong staring edge on at it. I'm wondering if I keep the thinset maybe a 1/2 inch short of the bullnose edge it would look far better if I can push drywall compound into that gap and paint it. The back side of the bullnose does have a joint similar to a rabbet joint that is about 1/16 x 3/16


----------



## BigPoppa (Apr 30, 2014)

Fill with painters caulk and pull your paint line right into the edge of the bullnose. That will effectively "suck" the tile into the wall and give you the edge you are looking for. DO NOT use grout caulk, especially the sanded type as this will make painting a nightmare. DO NOT leave tile unsupported in any area without thinset underneath it, later additions of a shower door or robe hook etc. will crack the tile either when drilled or when fastened to.


----------



## Threecats (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Three hundred looks and it seems none have ever heard of this situation. Seems to me it would be quite common whenever bullnose tile meets drywall. 

I handled the situation somewhat the way you suggested.


----------



## BigPoppa (Apr 30, 2014)

Glad I could help.


----------

